# Can't do this much longer!



## caitylin16 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi,I have IBS-d (severe). This diagnosis was done from no processes of exclusion. My GP finally has referred me to a GI, but the appointment won't be for at least 6 months cause I don't have and IBD (this is ridiculous).  I take 2 Imodium when I wake up along with 1 Buscopan. I take 1 more of each at lunch and then 1 Buscopan at dinner. The D is almost entirely gone, but now I have a new problem that is causing chaos. I watch what I eat and have a list of things I can eat that won't upset me too much. My problem is that now I'm constipated. I go once a day now mainly (sometimes not at all) and for the last 2 months, when I go...this is probably too much info right here...but I get blood (fresh) and it's not just a spot on the toiler paper, it's quite a bit more. "Going" is something I don't want to do anymore cause it hurts and the blood is frustrating. I get badly bloated and terrible cramps and this achey and sometimes sharp pain on my right side the spreads in all directions when its sharp. I have tried numerous times to cut back and change when I take my meds but when I do, the D comes back with a vengeance. Before I was always in the bathroom and now I'm not, and going is a terrible experience. I've noticed that eating is becoming more scarce and smaller meals...My doctor told me last time (2 weeks ago) that "you have ibs and the GI won't be able to do anything for you, you're just wasting time". I am still upset. Mu boyfriend is the only one who believes me that this is no way to live and I will never be able to travel if my life goes on like this.Does anyone have any ideas of how I can get my stools to NOT be so hard that they make me bleed? (TMI, I KNOW!!! haha)I'm really coming up to my whits end.Thanks!


----------



## Kerrys (Apr 19, 2010)

caitylin16 said:


> Hi,I have IBS-d (severe). This diagnosis was done from no processes of exclusion. My GP finally has referred me to a GI, but the appointment won't be for at least 6 months cause I don't have and IBD (this is ridiculous). I take 2 Imodium when I wake up along with 1 Buscopan. I take 1 more of each at lunch and then 1 Buscopan at dinner. The D is almost entirely gone, but now I have a new problem that is causing chaos. I watch what I eat and have a list of things I can eat that won't upset me too much. My problem is that now I'm constipated. I go once a day now mainly (sometimes not at all) and for the last 2 months, when I go...this is probably too much info right here...but I get blood (fresh) and it's not just a spot on the toiler paper, it's quite a bit more. "Going" is something I don't want to do anymore cause it hurts and the blood is frustrating. I get badly bloated and terrible cramps and this achey and sometimes sharp pain on my right side the spreads in all directions when its sharp. I have tried numerous times to cut back and change when I take my meds but when I do, the D comes back with a vengeance. Before I was always in the bathroom and now I'm not, and going is a terrible experience. I've noticed that eating is becoming more scarce and smaller meals...My doctor told me last time (2 weeks ago) that "you have ibs and the GI won't be able to do anything for you, you're just wasting time". I am still upset. Mu boyfriend is the only one who believes me that this is no way to live and I will never be able to travel if my life goes on like this.Does anyone have any ideas of how I can get my stools to NOT be so hard that they make me bleed? (TMI, I KNOW!!! haha)I'm really coming up to my whits end.Thanks!


Hi, you sound just like me! When I take immodium for diarhea I get constipation! Have you tried a stool softener? Stool softeners don't 'make' you go they just make it easier to go. Kinda makes things a little smoother if you know what I mean. That will help with your pain when you go and might even get rid of the blood. You can get them at any pharmacy, just ask the pharmacist what kind she recommends.Hope this helps sweetie.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Once again, docs don't know everything. The one's who try to put you off tend to be the worst. The gastro guy may know something the doc doesn't, thought of that? Anyway, bright blood is usually hemorroids and anything to soften the stool will help. Water, soluble fiber, that sort of thing. You need to have decent nutrition if you want to heal and feel half way alive, so try to eat. Chin up, sooner or later you'll find something that'll help you get by.


----------



## On Edge (Aug 25, 2009)

Try taking psyllium, it can help both D and constipation - it can bulk up the stool and make it absorb water and regularize your movements. The bleeding may be inflammation, not from hard stools, so b esur your doctor knows and maybe fast track your appointment with a gastro specialist.


----------



## Darkice (Nov 26, 2010)

Stop taking the Imodium its screwing up your system. Its only a temp fix you need to solve the actual problem. I use Align its a life saver. If its too expensive for you try some Digestive advantage. Also when you start taking them take a good calicum supplement like Caltrate plus in half doses a couple times a day. And all your digestive problems will be gone.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Darkice I think it is wonderful that you have found something that helps you. But please keep in mind we are all very different and what works for one person may not work for another. But one never knows what will help so it is good that we all share what has helped us. And for some people imodium doesn't "screw up their system". For some people imodium is _their_ lifesaver. So feel free to share what has helped you but please remember it may not be what works for someone else.Thanks


----------



## powergrub7 (Nov 21, 2010)

I can relate to the feeling that you can't go on much longer trying live with bowels that work too much or not enough.I have never been into supplements but I strongly believe in taking a probiotic now - if one doesn't help, then try a different one or mix them.....try them for at least two weeks and buy the ones specifically for IBS that have several strains of probiotics like L.plantarium, L. Bifidus, L. Acidopholis etc - it takes a while for these to regulate your gut but I have had some success with these....and I am very anti-supplement.Also, try Miralax or the generic version which is much less expensive - I take three Citrucels (not Citracal) throughout the day (a natural fiber laxative that is safe to use daily and does not produce gas - work up from one to three to six tabs a day) and one dose of miralax at night and 1/2 dose Miralax in the morning very early.....This has helped with diarrehea and constipation....both of which I have had since May of this year and it came on suddenly. I feel like I have lost my entire quality of life most days - and many days I feel like I can't go on.I, too, have to think about it everytime I eat - because I know it will have to come out the other end at some point and I lost 35 pounds initially when I got sick....I am making some progress with the Citrucel and miralax but I still have extreme gas - which is what is causing the pain you are experiencing that shoots across your gut/chest etc.....Your colon is 20 ft long and gas can build up and cause pain in your kidneys, chest, stomach, bowels, sides etc and it can be excruciating to the point of going to the emergency room....I have learned exercises to do to eliminate - force gas out of my small intestine and then out of my body...which helps...they are yoga moves that I found online while searching for exercises for bad gas....I hope you can use some of this info and get healed. I also take 500 mg of magnesium a day (just started) - instead of taking Milk of Magnesia - more natural and doesn't hurt your bowel but has a laxative effect.Citrucel works for both D and C. You might start there - but start slowly - one a day for three days and then go to two to see how your body handles the increase in fiber.Good Luck, I will be praying for you.Kelli/WI


----------



## Memphis Mel (Dec 7, 2010)

caitylin16 said:


> Hi,I have IBS-d (severe). This diagnosis was done from no processes of exclusion. My GP finally has referred me to a GI, but the appointment won't be for at least 6 months cause I don't have and IBD (this is ridiculous). I take 2 Imodium when I wake up along with 1 Buscopan. I take 1 more of each at lunch and then 1 Buscopan at dinner. The D is almost entirely gone, but now I have a new problem that is causing chaos. I watch what I eat and have a list of things I can eat that won't upset me too much. My problem is that now I'm constipated. I go once a day now mainly (sometimes not at all) and for the last 2 months, when I go...this is probably too much info right here...but I get blood (fresh) and it's not just a spot on the toiler paper, it's quite a bit more. "Going" is something I don't want to do anymore cause it hurts and the blood is frustrating. I get badly bloated and terrible cramps and this achey and sometimes sharp pain on my right side the spreads in all directions when its sharp. I have tried numerous times to cut back and change when I take my meds but when I do, the D comes back with a vengeance. Before I was always in the bathroom and now I'm not, and going is a terrible experience. I've noticed that eating is becoming more scarce and smaller meals...My doctor told me last time (2 weeks ago) that "you have ibs and the GI won't be able to do anything for you, you're just wasting time". I am still upset. Mu boyfriend is the only one who believes me that this is no way to live and I will never be able to travel if my life goes on like this.Does anyone have any ideas of how I can get my stools to NOT be so hard that they make me bleed? (TMI, I KNOW!!! haha)I'm really coming up to my whits end.Thanks!


I understand that feeling of being at wits end a feeling like my life is no fun and I can't go anywhere. It has taken awhile, but my gastro doctor is finally finding some things that can help me manage my IBS-D. He first tried me on Librax, which was some help, but not enough. By keeping a diary, I found out that Imodium stopped my diarrhea but caused constipation. He now has me on Colestid, which seems to be working, but I also take fiber (Fleet Fiber Gummies - I know it is made for kids, but I like it better than other fiber) to help prevent constipation.I would say that a good gastro doctor can help you, but you need to let him know what you are going thru - I found that keeping a diary was a good way to do that - a diary of what you eat, your bathroom habits, how you feel that day, what meds you took, etc.Good luck.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

For the hard stools you can try adding some lactulose which you can get without a prescription. It is a stool softener. Start small then work your way to where you have comfortable bowel movements. It sounds like you have slowed the transition now so that you are not having diarrhea so now you just need to soften them up.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Also wanted to say that I agree with what someone else said...Too much immodium, start cutting back on it. You can try immodium advanced which has simethicone in it that will help with bloating in gas (I think that is what you said you had). I also think metamucil would be a good thing to because it forms a soft BM...not diarrhea. BUT...don't follow the directions on the bottle....start with a teaspoon and then work yourself up slowly to where you have the results you need. Maybe try that before the softener ??


----------



## carolann (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi, Try Esdifan. It's been a miracle for me. I was having 2-3 "accidents" a week and had been to too many doctors to count and had a lot of tests, and been on every med known to man, Immodium worked but then it would back me up for days. I found Esdifan by hours of researching online. I figured that I had already spent a fortune to fix this that I may as well give this a shot. I was very skeptical since a lot of things seem to work for awhile but I was desperate and ordered it. After about 3 days I was feeling different. After a week, I noticed that I wasn't having any accidents or urgency. So I kept taking it. Eventually, I started to try foods that gave me problems in the past and still no accidents. If I do eat something that I know caused me a problem in the past, I just take 2-3 more pills before that meal. I've been taking it for 9 months now and am a different person. I am back to exercising out of the house, going for walks, going to concerts, eating out with friends. It has literally been a miracle for me.


----------

